# I'm done with these f'king brakes!!



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Any idea if brakes off another Chrysler product would bolt on to the Routan? I'm looking for some bigger brakes, even if it means going to "19 wheels.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

I wish you the very best in your search. A similar search in my case in 2010-2011 yielded nothing that would improve the braking of this vehicle.

That is why I am now driving a 2011 Touareg. This is a beast, and it STOPS without warping the brakes.


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

Our 2012 Routan with the towing prep package has some pretty massive brakes compared to the earlier models. Cannot even get a 16" wheel to clear the calipers. I do not know what the cost is to convert but the front calipers are dual piston and very big.

KC.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

kctdi said:


> Our 2012 Routan with the towing prep package has some pretty massive brakes compared to the earlier models. Cannot even get a 16" wheel to clear the calipers. I do not know what the cost is to convert but the front calipers are dual piston and very big.
> 
> KC.




Honestly i find it VERY hard to believe that you have some sort of Factory "big brake kit" on a Routan. 


Pics and Part #s are needed


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

redzone98 said:


> Honestly i find it VERY hard to believe that you have some sort of Factory "big brake kit" on a Routan.
> 
> 
> Pics and Part #s are needed


Me too. I'm thinking there must be a FWD car made by Chrysler that uses a similar front brake set up that will bolt on to the Routan hub/knuckle.

I will buy a second kit for anyone that finds me a setup that works!


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Row1Rich said:


> Me too. I'm thinking there must be a FWD car made by Chrysler that uses a similar front brake set up that will bolt on to the Routan hub/knuckle.
> 
> I will buy a second kit for anyone that finds me a setup that works!


It's called the Dodge Journey, and the R/T version as well as the new R/T Grand Caravan apparently have larger dual-piston calipers to accommodate larger rotors and better performing brake system. Just for point of reference, the Dodge Journey "standard brakes" are the same as on the CT&C, DGC, and VW Rout. Chryco has more recently come up with an option for larger brakes on the Journey, which in theory should be able to carry over to the Chryco minivans. To my knowledge, however, nobody has tried it yet on the minivans. If you do, let us know how it goes. If you don't, you might want to try some other aftermarket premium rotors and see if you do any better.

Point of reference, begin with post #21 from 16vRocket and read down from there as well as follow the links off Vortex and read there too: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5880364-My-09-SEL-Premium-brakes


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

And look at the last 3 or 4 posts of the dodgejourneyforum thread in particular for part numbers, etc.:

http://www.dodgejourneyforum.com/topic/3062-12s-with-awd-have-bigger-brakes/page-4


----------



## oneighturbo (Oct 11, 2004)

Upgrade to better rotors and hight temp pads. I did and it made a huge difference. Still not what I would consider to be great, but at least I now have confidence that they won't fade.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Im running NAPA Rrotors, and Hawk Pads for the last 5500 miles, the combo is working really good.


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

redzone98 said:


> Honestly i find it VERY hard to believe that you have some sort of Factory "big brake kit" on a Routan.
> 
> Pics and Part #s are needed


Well *beleive* it because thy are on there. My brother in law has a 2011 Grand Caravan with the standard brakes and he was shocked at the difference in th size plus mine also have the dual piston calipers. Very noticeable difference in size for the calipers alone.

KC.


----------



## 97vr6blu (May 7, 2008)

Yep, my 2012 has the twin-piston calipers as well. We've put about 1300 miles on it so far with no issues. It's going to make it's second trip over the summit of the Sierras on I-80 this week, further testing the ability of the brakes. Hopefully, there will again be no issues.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Interesting indeed. I checked a few different parts web-sites, and most didn't distinguish sub-models for the Rout and only offered one part number for rotors and calipers for the 2012 MY. But Napa is indeed showing two different sizes for rotors for the 2012: 302 vs. 330mm for fronts and 305 vs. 328mm for rears. Interestingly only showing one part number for calipers, but they are reman'ed and might just be subject to availability and none of the 'new' dual-pistons are available yet on the reman market.

I wonder if the upgraded brakes were an option by itself (similar to tow package), or if all SE and above (i.e. 17" wheels) get the upgraded brakes for 2012 while the -S sub-model with the 16" wheels gets the old-style brakes. On the Dodge Journey forum thread, there was mention that the upgraded brakes didn't have clearance on the smaller wheels.

Welcomed turn of events that these new brakes will be retrofit-able to the prior 2009-2011 years w/ the 17" wheels. Last week I (finally) ordered the brakeperformance.com premium set, so we'll see how long those last. With the lifetime warranty on both pads and rotors, I'll at least get 2 sets of them before needing to make any upgrade, but nice to know this new option might be there in several months if it's needed.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Just for comparison, I sort of half-arsed cross-referenced to 2009 and the 2009 front rotors are 302mm. So the new 2012 are indeed the larger ones. (I didn't look at the part numbers to compare though for the smaller, but they are same size.) The part numbers on the front calipers were the same for 2009 and 2012, so Napa is only selling the old-style smaller ones for caliper replacements at this time.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Hmm, I haven't had too many issues with the brakes yet. At nearly 16k miles, still original pads and rotors with 90% life left on the brake pads and no sign of warping. My last car ('08 HHR SS) had lots of complaints about premature brake wear too (10k miles or so) but I had mine up to 40k before there were any signs of wear. 

However, I will upgrade to the two piston brakes when mine are finally worn, just because why not?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

kctdi said:


> Well *beleive* it because thy are on there. My brother in law has a 2011 Grand Caravan with the standard brakes and he was shocked at the difference in th size plus mine also have the dual piston calipers. Very noticeable difference in size for the calipers alone.
> 
> KC.



PICs please :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

I saw a 2012 Routan next to me at light last week and the brakes were much bigger stuffed in the 17 inch wheels. I know because every time I wash the Routan I clean the wheel barrels and am able to get my wheel brush behind there and not interfere with the rotors, with the 2012 it would be too tight for me to clean the barrels without removing the wheels


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

I will take a Re-con Mission to the VW dealer after hours and see this!

I cant believe VW didnt notify anyone of this change, infact in the 2013 review of the VW line up, the Routan stated, "NO Changes" in the description.


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

redzone98 said:


> PICs please :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


I have to put the summer tires on shortly so I will tale a few snaps and post.

KC.


----------



## redbusdriver (Dec 16, 2012)

Hopefully Chrysler learned from the early model brake issues. Read this thread and went outside to look at the brakes on my 2012 Routan SEL/RSE with tow prep.

The brake disks are huge, taking up every inch inside the 17" wheels. Extra large calipers as well. Just to compare, I also have a 2012 Mercedes Sprinter 3500 dual rear wheel van and a 1999 Ford Expedition 4WD SUV. The Routan brakes are the largest by far, and the Sprinter van has a max weight rating of over 11,000 pounds!

12K miles on the Routan and no brake issues whatsoever, even after a few panic stops caused by inattentive drivers. Please don't text and drive, you put everyone at risk!


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

redbusdriver said:


> Hopefully Chrysler learned from the early model brake issues. Read this thread and went outside to look at the brakes on my 2012 Routan SEL/RSE with tow prep.
> 
> The brake disks are huge, taking up every inch inside the 17" wheels. Extra large calipers as well. Just to compare, I also have a 2012 Mercedes Sprinter 3500 dual rear wheel van and a 1999 Ford Expedition 4WD SUV. The Routan brakes are the largest by far, and the Sprinter van has a max weight rating of over 11,000 pounds!
> 
> 12K miles on the Routan and no brake issues whatsoever, even after a few panic stops caused by inattentive drivers. Please don't text and drive, you put everyone at risk!


Any Chrysler or VW part numbers on the caliper & rotors?


----------



## redbusdriver (Dec 16, 2012)

I will check in the morning and take for a picture for you as well.


----------



## redbusdriver (Dec 16, 2012)

Sorry, no visible PNs on the brakes. I took a few pictures but can't seem to place them in this post. It keeps asking for a URL of the pic, won't let me drop them into the posting.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Host them on photo bucket the put the img code in the post.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Stopped over at the Dealer today and HOLY **** they had a 2013 on the lot, and the brakes were noticeably Different, i didnt have the time to take it out for a test drive, but they are Different than previous years !

nice going VW to change something, and tell NO ONE.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Found this on the Dodge Journey forums

http://www.dodgejourneyforum.com/topic/3062-12s-with-awd-have-bigger-brakes/?p=25703



> Here is the list of parts that I think is needed for the upgrade:
> 
> Part Part number Price Qty Total
> 
> ...


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

redzone98 said:


> Stopped over at the Dealer today and HOLY **** they had a 2013 on the lot, and the brakes were noticeably Different, i didnt have the time to take it out for a test drive, but they are Different than previous years !
> 
> nice going VW to change something, and tell NO ONE.


here you guys go, a PIC of the brakes...


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

...


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Chedman13 said:


> Second is upgrading pads, then maybe some slotted cyro rotors.
> 
> Third is finding some light weight or forged wheels to reduce rotating mass.
> 
> ...


 Yea, lets put Forged light weight wheels on a Minivan. 

then help the Routan's issue with ridiculously undersized brakes, you should go out and get larger wheels.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

...


----------



## CDJackson (Feb 28, 2013)

I, too, have been curious about whether our 2012 SE has larger brakes than prior model years. I finally spotted an older Routan the other day and was able to compare--the front brakes on my 2012 definitely have much less space between the discs and the rims than on the older Routan. So, either the rims got smaller for 2012, or the brake discs got larger. 

Guess there is some benefit to waiting until the final model year! (We've had zero issues so far with our brakes.)


----------

